# OFFICIAL Youth Forum NFAA 5 Spot League



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

sign me up.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

What is the range supposed to be at? I shoot 10-15-20 yards.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

60 arrows at 20 yards. 12 ends, 5 arrows/end. Plus 2 practice rounds at 20 yds.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

There goes my chances.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

we are also doing a vegas league.

Sign me up for this one


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

sign me up. If I suck well I just suck.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Sign me up


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

will this work?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sign me up.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> will this work?


I don't think so. You really need the nfaa 5 spots. besides, those also don't have an x ring


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Mathewsju said:


> besides, those also don't have an x ring


? I'm new to competition. (and shooting outside of 15 yards.) Lol
Could you make an exception?


----------



## whitetailboy (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey, sign me up!!!! I'll get you a score on Monday or Tuesday


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> ? I'm new to competition. (and shooting outside of 15 yards.) Lol
> Could you make an exception?


X's count the same as 5, but if both archery shoot the same score the one with the most x's will win. You can get 5 spot targets pretty easy, plus they are cheap. They also make single spot targets if you don't want to shoot at 5 different smaller spots, it also harder to miss with a single spot. Almost any local pro shop/range will have some to buy or just take. But to make this fair and for the handicaps to be true, we need everyone to be shooting the same targets at the same range (20 yds).


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm in, my league starts January 12 up here, and hopefully I can join in on the merriment of the online league. On some scaled down 5 spot targets I shot a 300 47x, pretty good for me.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'll get pics up later, but my two scores are 298 40x and 298 46x


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

c'mon people, we need more than just 4 teams, or this may have to turn into an individual league


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

One question, I have no leagues starting untill Jan 12. I have a 10 yard basement, and 10 yard scale NFAA Spot targets? Can I post a pic to qualify with these targets and then shoot the actual league when my league starts. Just wonderin if I can have my qualifier on the scaled down targets.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

condude4 said:


> One question, I have no leagues starting untill Jan 12. I have a 10 yard basement, and 10 yard scale NFAA Spot targets? Can I post a pic to qualify with these targets and then shoot the actual league when my league starts. Just wonderin if I can have my qualifier on the scaled down targets.


Depends on the arrows that you shoot. If you shoot xxx's or some other large dia spot arrow, then it's unfair to scale the target down. You have to scale both down. so if you shoot it with a hunting arrow, go for it, but not with a target arrow of large dia


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

I have CXL's, but I also have some Radial X weave arrows that I can shoot for the meantime if I must.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

condude4 said:


> I have CXL's, but I also have some Radial X weave arrows that I can shoot for the meantime if I must.


Do you understand what I'm saying by scaling down the arrows


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah, there isn't much diff between the 2 but I will shoot a round with the 246 arrows until actual league starts.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

sorry, got the arrows mixed up. The CXL's should be fine for size


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

OH Ok then, I shot a round with them last night, but I don't have any pictures. My dad scored me and we both shot at the same distance and same targets. If you can take this score I got a 300 47x, but if you need pics I can redo another round. My arm is killing me after skiing all day and its not the best night to shoot so maybe Thursday I will shoot if you want me to.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

do you have the target still? Does your dad have an account on here?


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

im in


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

He has an account on here, but he hasn't accessed it for months. I have the target still.


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

A round I shot today to back up the fact of my 300 47x score


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

just a reminder guys, the deadline is a little over 2 weeks away to have at least 1 score in and i only have a handful of people who gave me scores already:darkbeer:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll get pics up, the camera has been KIA for a little while


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

Definitely sign me up dude.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

nevermind, too many leagues going on rite now


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

*i recon i will join the party*

i will get the scores when i get my new bow limbs in


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

How many peeps do we have in this league? Oh and about my pic, I had to steal my dads target face and shoot a round into it for the pic . I hope everyone is ready for this league, it should be a lot of fun and young competition.


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

sign me up. ill have a score in tomorrow


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*5 spot league*

My league starts on Monday and i shoot monadays and thursdays so i will get my score up then! Good luck everyone!


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

When will we know the teams?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

i will post them on the 10th, or the day after. i'm still missing alot of scores as of now


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*league*



Mathewsju said:


> i will post them on the 10th, or the day after. i'm still missing alot of scores as of now


i should be able to get mine in on the 11th if thats ok....


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

here is my target after i shot.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

jmr450 said:


> here is my target after i shot.
> View attachment 698495


what was your score?


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll join i had a 299 50X and a 295 45X


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

im extending the deadline until this weekend. sunday by midnight. i'm still missing ALOT of scores...you know who you are...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I should be good for the rest of the league. As some of you know my AM35 blew a second set of limbs and my Alphaburner hasn't arrived yet. I was quoted yesterday for the delivery of my burner, but it didn't show up. We called the shop owner today, who inturn called hoyt. Hoyt wouldn't say for sure when, but it sounds like 3weeks+ til my bows are in. The shop owner loaned me a maxxis for the interium(the draw is stiffer than the AM35, but the bow shoots better). Now the hard part will be to have to give up the maxxis


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

I shot my league score on Tuesday, sorry ive been busy. I shot a 295 35x


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

condude4 said:


> I shot my league score on Tuesday, sorry ive been busy. I shot a 295 35x


is this gonna be ur week 1 score or your second placing score?

We only have 4 people including me with scores in. c'mon guys, don't make this league fizzle out like the other ones did


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes, that is my week 1 score.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

my week one score is 298 with 45 x's


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

week 1 is 299 40x, dropped the 3rd to last shot


----------



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

If people are dropping out i would love to shoot. sorry just came across this thread.


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

by the looks of it, im in last place :mg:


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

my week 2 score is a 294 30x


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

my week 3 is 299 with 51X


darn 4...shoulda let down


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

How many scores do i need, I'm gonna shoot 1 for sure tomorrow, i can do two if i need to though


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

N7709K said:


> How many scores do i need, I'm gonna shoot 1 for sure tomorrow, i can do two if i need to though


I only have week one score for you so i'm gonna need a week 2 and 3 score. if you can't do both tomorrow thats fine.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

weather got bad and I couldn't get to the range. I'll get two or 3 in tomorrow


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

294 tonight, not sure the x's though


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

are we still doing the league even?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

condude4 said:


> are we still doing the league even?


Yes. It really isn't going to mean much, but I'm still keeping score. Basically, I'm just trying to get (and keep) people out thier shooting and working to get better. And we don't have any teams, so in the end I'll just post individual results.


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok my up to date scores are
week 1 295 34x
week 2 294 25x
week 3 292 20x
week 4 297 31x


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

297 37x


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

my score this week is 300 with 48x


----------



## Dalt (Feb 13, 2010)

shot a 300 with 51x tonight


----------

